# What length for how many horses?



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

12 would be fine for 2 but would maybe be pushing for 3 horses. I used to have a 16 ft and easily put 3 in it (one in front and 2 straight load in the back) or we did like a slant load as well (pending that the horses get along well). I would think that a 16ft would have a better resale value as well.


----------



## merrymary (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Angel Leaguer.


----------

